# Two Finger Test



## alfreedo (Dec 16, 2015)

I've heard about the two finger test, and have tried it, but I'm not exactly sure of what I should feel. I place my thumb on the spine and then my index and middle finger on the edge and pull across the edge. I'm sure it's hard to explain, but what should I be feeling?


----------



## Benuser (Dec 16, 2015)

Look for Carter's Three Finger Test.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 16, 2015)

Supposedly if it is sharp, your body will tell you not to slide your fingers or press harder. Kind of weird but it does work....unless you wife startles you while you are doing it at which point if it's sharp you bleed...ask me how I know :cool2:


----------



## Benuser (Dec 16, 2015)

Sure, but don't try it with two fingers!


----------



## alfreedo (Dec 16, 2015)

I was using my thumb on the spine two fingers on the edge and pulling at right angles to the edge. I wasn't sure what I was trying to feel for but on my sharper knives, the edge bit in to the skin rather than sliding. Will try the test, with three fingers, as shown by Murry Carter.

Thanks


----------



## ynot1985 (Dec 16, 2015)

are there any other test out there that doesn't involve self harm?

I always feel that in order to perfect this skill, you must have been cut many times beforehand for your body to know that its sharp


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 16, 2015)

Push cut paper test, arm hair shave.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 16, 2015)

Fresh cherry tomato dropped six inch from a perpendicular blade. Should catch half way through.


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Newspaper test cut. Don't use printer paper.


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Fresh cherry tomato dropped six inch from a perpendicular blade. Should catch half way through.



I've seen this and laughed. It's mostly all for show. A sharp knife requires less force and you should be testing the entire length of the blade


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

I use the test that KC Ma wrote about on KF. Fold and roll a paper towel into a solid 1/2 inch diameter cylinder and then cut slices from it. Any areas of the edge that need work will be easily identified.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow that kcma technique is quite clever.


----------



## inzite (Dec 16, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Supposedly if it is sharp, your body will tell you not to slide your fingers or press harder. Kind of weird but it does work....unless you wife startles you while you are doing it at which point if it's sharp you bleed...ask me how I know :cool2:



lol golden!!!


----------



## inzite (Dec 16, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I use the test that KC Ma wrote about on KF. Fold and roll a paper towel into a solid 1/2 inch diameter cylinder and then cut slices from it. Any areas of the edge that need work will be easily identified.



video demo? so just roll the paper towel into a cylinder? is it supposed to cut without making the roll go all out of shape? (that sounds really sharp!)


----------



## richard (Dec 17, 2015)

I like the rolled newspaper/flyer page cut test, the one that Bob Kramer has shown in videos.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 17, 2015)

I test my edges by using my knives. If I find myself thinking something doesn't seem to be cutting as easily as I remembered, the edge needs more work. If I finish all of my prep work and I never thought about anything but keeping my fingers out of the way, then the edge must have been sharp enough.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 17, 2015)

I used to use the 3 finger test. My kids startled me late one night while sharpening. Now 2 finger test. Maybe 1 finger test soon. Kids.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Dec 24, 2015)

I like the arm hair shave method. I will usually test the edge with my thumb for initial sharpness, then once complete will check with arm hair shave. You can tell how the edge grabs if it is nice and sharp or not.


----------



## alfreedo (Dec 30, 2015)

KitchenCommander said:


> I like the arm hair shave method. I will usually test the edge with my thumb for initial sharpness, then once complete will check with arm hair shave. You can tell how the edge grabs if it is nice and sharp or not.



OK - now that I know what a three (not two) finger test is, I sharpened my Tojiro nakiri, and gently tried it. My brain didn't tell me when to stop and I sliced into the top layer of my skin, not enough to bleed, but enough to know I don't want to use this technique. Rolled up paper towel or newspaper is good enough for me.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 30, 2015)

alfreedo said:


> OK - now that I know what a three (not two) finger test is, I sharpened my Tojiro nakiri, and gently tried it. My brain didn't tell me when to stop and I sliced into the top layer of my skin, not enough to bleed, but enough to know I don't want to use this technique. Rolled up paper towel or newspaper is good enough for me.



So it failed the test! No, seriously, try very fine cigarette paper to verify whether any burr remains. And kitchen use is simply the best test for overall performance. I've seen great edges that were poor cutters, especially from jig-system users. Try a carrot and an onion.


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 31, 2015)

Benuser said:


> So it failed the test! No, seriously, try very fine cigarette paper to verify whether any burr remains. And kitchen use is simply the best test for overall performance. I've seen great edges that were poor cutters, especially from jig-system users. Try a carrot and an onion.



Depending on the steel I have noticed this on the wicked edge. I can create beautiful mirror polished edges that will whittle hair, but seem relatively helpless when trying to cut hard veggies. Micro bevel helps, but it feels like it needs more tooth.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 31, 2015)

SuperSharp said:


> Depending on the steel I have noticed this on the wicked edge. I can create beautiful mirror polished edges that will whittle hair, but seem relatively helpless when trying to cut hard veggies. Micro bevel helps, but it feels like it needs more tooth.



It's not the steel...when was the last time it was thinned?


----------



## Benuser (Dec 31, 2015)

Or perhaps thinning behind the edge?


----------



## psfred (Jan 1, 2016)

You've already tested it for "fat behind the edge" -- if it's razor sharp but carrots crunch when you cut thick slices, the blade is too thick close to the edge. You will also see fairly wide edge bevels. In hard veggies, the wedging action of the thick knife causes the edge to be suspended in the 'cut' as the veggie is being cracked apart. Feels dull because the edge isn't actually cutting most of the way through the cut.

Take a look at the choil, should be obvious, and if you have a micrometer you can measure it, should be less than 0.010" just above the edge.

Peter


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 1, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I use the test that KC Ma wrote about on KF. Fold and roll a paper towel into a solid 1/2 inch diameter cylinder and then cut slices from it. Any areas of the edge that need work will be easily identified.



I never posted or read KF in its heyday but I also like to test on paper towels in a similar fashion. The sound of the cut is also very important too... Hard to describe, but a nice sharp edge with make a pleasant noise.


----------



## GeneH (Jan 3, 2016)

Hang a sheet of Kleenex loosely and see if you can slice it....


----------



## Ruso (Jan 12, 2016)

I drop a long hair on the edge from about 30cm height. I yet to see it cut tho


----------



## idemhj (Jan 12, 2016)

Ruso said:


> I drop a long hair on the edge from about 30cm height. I yet to see it cut tho



+ 1. My experience too :O


----------



## daveb (Jan 13, 2016)

Where does one get long hair?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 13, 2016)

daveb said:


> Where does one get long hair?



An Afghan hound?


----------

